# Blinky Bill



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Blinky Bill is at the Apple Valley Animal Control. He has had foxtails removed from both eyes and the tech at the shelter is worried that he is losing his eyesight. He bumps into his food bowl all the time. AMA have agreed to take him on... now I am trying to find someone to drive him from Apple Valley California to Hollywood. Know anyone? We need to get him to an ophthalmologist ASAP.

Australian forum members will know who Blinky Bill the Koala is. I gave him the name because his long claws remind me of a Koala.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a cutie pie,I sure hope he will be better soon...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetheart, Bron! I hope someone in the area reads this and can help you and Bill.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How precious he is. I hope he gets help soon!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bron, I'm free Saturday until evening when I have to do a graveyard shift. I could go pick him up and bring him to Orange County. Can you or someone else transport him from the OC to Hollywood?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Did this little guy get picked up? I live in northern Cal. I don't think I could get my DH to go all the way to LA but I might be able to meet someone 1/2 the way?

Let me know and I'll start talking to DH about taking a drive it would have to be on the weekend.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Blinky Bill is at the Apple Valley Animal Control. He has had foxtails removed from both eyes and the tech at the shelter is worried that he is losing his eyesight. He bumps into his food bowl all the time. AMA have agreed to take him on... now I am trying to find someone to drive him from Apple Valley California to Hollywood. Know anyone? We need to get him to an ophthalmologist ASAP.
> 
> Australian forum members will know who Blinky Bill the Koala is. I gave him the name because his long claws remind me of a Koala.


You picked a perfect name Bron! Check out those 'claws'!!! I hope our SM members can band together for our little Blinky Bill!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> Did this little guy get picked up? I live in northern Cal. I don't think I could get my DH to go all the way to LA but I might be able to meet someone 1/2 the way?
> 
> Let me know and I'll start talking to DH about taking a drive it would have to be on the weekend.


Yeah, we have him and I posted an update video. He is to die for. I need a foster or even better, a permanent home. Know anyone?


----------

